# First Pics: Audi TT RS Coupe at 2011 Chicago Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got our first few iPhone photos from the Chicago Auto Show where Audi of America is debuting the Audi TT RS for the North American market. The US-spec TT RS is expected to arrive around the turn of the model year in an August-September timeframe. 

From the looks of it this is still a German-spec TT RS. Nowadays outward production differences are harder to spot but US cars still usally feature amber reflectors in the headlights and this car seems to not have those. Given US-spec cars haven't yet begun production, we're guessing this is a German-spec car built to US specs.

Check back later for more camera-shot photography from Chicago.


----------

